# Destin 9/26 - Nice grouper



## Rich Lacour (Sep 9, 2008)

We went out of Destin yesterday and the seas were just slick! We were diving on some live bottom to the east in just over 100 feet of water. Vis was amazing at the top - probably 80ft. plus. It got a little darker around 65ft. and vis was around 40ft. at the bottom.

There were plenty of black snapper, a couple 6ft. nurse sharks, a 5ft. eel that was hanging out, but no lobster. I shot a nice black snapper that got off, but this 18lb gag wasn't so lucky.


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

great job:clap make a few good meals!!!!:letsdrink


----------



## flyingfishr (Oct 3, 2007)

thats a nice grouper, good shooting.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

nice grouper :clap

now only if they snapper woulda stuck around :banghead


----------



## NavySnooker (Sep 10, 2008)

nice gag bro... great job!


----------



## Bigg J (Nov 7, 2007)

nice groupa man


----------

